# Alpine Loop- Utah Valley Ut



## altamira47 (Oct 11, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone knows the condition of the alpine loop. I know the road isn't open for cars but is it clear for riding?


----------



## PG_Gary (Jan 21, 2008)

There's a big snow field covering the road just above the Timponooke Campground turnoff (mile post 16). I didn't have the time or the inclination to hike it and continue riding today, so I turned around there. My suspicion is that there will be big snow patches between there and the big S curve just above the Salamander Flat camping area (where Willow Hollow trail crosses the road). It's pretty shady through there. Once you get past that spot, it should be pretty clear until the summit because most of that stretch of road gets sunlight throughout the day.

Above the gate at Pine Hollow (American Fork/Highland side), there are three or four big stretches of debris across the road. I was able to ride through them, but I was very careful coming down. A few bowling ball sized rocks and lots and lots of really sharp, smaller rocks.

I'm going to try it again on Sunday to see how much has changed.


----------

